# Had Sex With The Ex...Now What?



## confused0000 (Mar 29, 2018)

So my ex and I broke up 3 months ago. Multiple breakups on and off for 2 1/2 years. This was the longest break up.

I tried reaching out a few times over those few months and was ignored. I finally stopped about a month ago and she sends me the "I miss you" text.

I waited a day to respond, with the "hey, good to hear from you, how are things?".

We ended up meeting for dinner and drink and having sex in the car. A few days later I invited her to a concert, she spent the night and we had amazing sex multiple times.

She kept saying things like, I saved this for you, nobody's seen this in months, dust the cobwebs off. Then she kept asking me if I had slept with anyone, and told her does that really matter.

She said, I do love you, I'm going to make a decision here really soon about what I'm going to do, and what I want. She left, and text me later that day "do you miss me". I ignored it for a while, then she called and said, hey what are you doing, I text you a while ago. I said, of course I miss you. And she was like ok, well have a good week and don't you go falling in love me now. (her usual banter). I said don't worry, I wont.

Now no contact for 4 days.

What's my next move? Should I wait to hear from her? Or Should I invite her to do something this weekend?


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Your next move should be to stop all the game playing. Seriously.


----------



## confused0000 (Mar 29, 2018)

Prodigal said:


> Your next move should be to stop all the game playing. Seriously.


I just hate feeling this anxiety of not knowing what to do next. Am I over analyzing things, and should I just let things fall into place and let her contact me. Or should I reach out to her and invite her to do something this weekend. I just don’t know what to do I don’t want to screw this up


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Dude, she is SO keeping you on a string that she can pull whenever the yen strikes her, fully aware that you're not going to bother her or mess with her or demand anything like, well, monogamy, or commitment, or other trifling things like that. 

She is totally yanking your chain.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

confused0000 said:


> So my ex and I broke up 3 months ago. Multiple breakups on and off for 2 1/2 years. This was the longest break up.
> 
> I tried reaching out a few times over those few months and was ignored. I finally stopped about a month ago and she sends me the "I miss you" text.
> 
> ...


This is the woman who cheated on you continuously and bragged about her conquests to your face.she lies to you regularly,she has a pill and an alcohol addiction,is completely promiscuous and sleeps with any guy who catches her eye.
Oh I almost forgot her girls weekend away when she wouldn’t promise to be faithful.
Now tell us again why you aren’t running away as fast as you can.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

confused0000 said:


> I just hate feeling this anxiety of not knowing what to do next. Am I over analyzing things, and should I just let things fall into place and let her contact me. Or should I reach out to her and invite her to do something this weekend. I just don’t know what to do I don’t want to screw this up


You sound desperate. Women can't stand desperate. I don't understand what it is you don't want to screw up. It's ALREADY screwed up.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

OP, I understand where you're coming from. The sex is awesome, but she is playing games with you. Reminds me of the song "self esteem", by the Offspring.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Sounds gut-wrenching dude. Are you trying to date anyone else? Start looking for that someone that can fulfill you happiness without the drama and soon her powers over you will go away. She would probably try to hang on harder after that but ultimately, she is not long term material and the longer you hedge your bets on her, the more you stand to lose!


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Use her for booty calls while you date other women.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

She totally sleeps around and you don’t know what to do? I would not give you advice on how to get her back on a bet.

At least go get the HPV vaccine. Might keep from getting some of the disesss she is playing with.


----------



## Tex X (May 17, 2017)

She is using you. Next!! You're too emotionally attached to keep this strictly a booty call - don't try. Just move along and go no contact.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Just look at it as booty call Dawg. I hope if and when you do go out together, you got her paying the freight. If you don't, she's manipulating you.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Dude, really?

I mean, really? You don’t know what to do?

Yes.

You.

Do.

End it with her for good. Or suffer.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Tex X said:


> She is using you. Next!! You're too emotionally attached to keep this strictly a booty call - don't try. Just move along and go no contact.


Yea, if you are attached to this girl or thinking relationship, you are thinking wrong, its gonna end like all the other times. This girl probably has been getting too much **** the past few days to worry much about you.

But if you can play this smart, not get feelins and stuff, not be her chump, you can just treat it as a booty call. Use protection, this girl sounds dirty and you don't want any surprises!


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Use her for booty calls while you date other women.


:iagree:

Make sure you use protection too.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Now that there's no one else around who's remotely interested in her, her honey pot is beginning to dry up, and you've been fastly relegated to Plan B status! Congratulations!

In her way of looking at things, she'd much rather have you yanking her panties off than her going celibate! Once someone else starts sniffing around, you'll again be placed way back on the back burner!

It's just good old fashioned game playing on her part, and you shouldn't allow yourself to be a party to it, no matter what!*


----------



## confused0000 (Mar 29, 2018)

VladDracul said:


> Just look at it as booty call Dawg. I hope if and when you do go out together, you got her paying the freight. If you don't, she's manipulating you.


I am dating other women, and the ex does pay quite a bit actually. But my emotions are wrapped up in the ex. It’s so ****ing frustrating why she can’t commit


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

confused0000 said:


> I am dating other women, and the ex does pay quite a bit actually. But my emotions are wrapped up in the ex. It’s so ****ing frustrating why she can’t commit


Then No Contact her. Nothing good will come of it. She is using you for backup sex. If you aren't doing the same, you are just being used. NEXT her.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

confused0000 said:


> I am dating other women, and the ex does pay quite a bit actually. But my emotions are wrapped up in the ex. It’s so ****ing frustrating why she can’t commit


*If that's indeed the case, and you're willing to take her back, the both of you need to be involved in extensive counseling!

But if you take her back after all the history of your relationship together, then in my minds eye, you're truly PW'ed!*


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

arbitrator said:


> *If that's indeed the case, and you're willing to take her back, the both of you need to be involved in extensive counseling!*


Ugh! Life is too short for counselling before marriage. Just block her number. She isn't relationship material, why try and force a square peg in a round hole.


----------



## confused0000 (Mar 29, 2018)

So I invited her out this weekend just now and she agreed. Then asked me if I was available Friday as well, I said still up in the air, We could make a weekend out of it if you want to come over Friday.

If I do see her this weekend I’m tempted to question her about what all of this means and what is the game here. Am I just being used for sex or what’s the deal. But I know I can’t say that because that just puts all the power back in her court this is how it’s been the whole time if I try to push too hard she backs away if I don’t push at all she usually comes around And starts with the banter and look at all the guys that want me type BS but it takes A few days to a week and I get impatient.

She’s either super insecure or really a huge man *****


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

confused0000 said:


> So I invited her out this weekend just now and she agreed. Then asked me if I was available Friday as well, I said still up in the air, We could make a weekend out of it if you want to come over Friday.
> 
> If I do see her this weekend I’m tempted to question her about what all of this means and what is the game here. Am I just being used for sex or what’s the deal. But I know I can’t say that because that just puts all the power back in her court this is how it’s been the whole time if I try to push too hard she backs away if I don’t push at all she usually comes around And starts with the banter and look at all the guys that want me type BS but it takes A few days to a week and I get impatient.
> 
> She’s either super insecure or really a huge man *****


The question isn't whether you are being used for sex. The question is whether you can use her for sex? If not, you are just setting yourself up for heartache. She obviously isn't interested in committment. If you decide to see her against everyone's advice here, keep it simple and superficial and avoid thinking relationship stuff or the future or your feelings, because they don't matter to her.


----------



## MThomas (May 8, 2018)

She wants you to chase her BUT if you don't, she will chase you. As long as one is chasing the other, life is normal. Keep quiet and she will continue to bite. But I have a question. Going off of what Andy said, Why in the world would you want anything to do with her? And as Vlad said make it a booty call, if you can. If you are not there yet, then don't. You're allowing her to do exactly what she is doing to you.


----------



## confused0000 (Mar 29, 2018)

MThomas said:


> She wants you to chase her BUT if you don't, she will chase you. As long as one is chasing the other, life is normal. Keep quiet and she will continue to bite. But I have a question. Going off of what Andy said, Why in the world would you want anything to do with her? And as Vlad said make it a booty call, if you can. If you are not there yet, then don't. You're allowing her to do exactly what she is doing to you.


How exactly do I turn this into just a booty call. Do I never called her and wait for her to contact me? Or do I wait a week or two just text her up and say hey want to meet up


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

You shouldn't be taking her out at all. The furthest you should be going on your dates with her is to your front door twice. Once to let her in for a booty call, then back there to kick her out when you are done with her.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

confused0000 said:


> How exactly do I turn this into just a booty call. Do I never called her and wait for her to contact me? Or do I wait a week or two just text her up and say hey want to meet up


You don't take her on dates at all and you don't contact her or respond to texts except about her coming over. When she asks to go out, just say that you're in the mood to stay in because you've had a busy week but she's free to come over. If she comes over and wants to do anything other than sex you kick her out. Then lather, rinse, repeat. 

Do this and then we can talk about how to change it over for a booty call when you call her and she comes over on demand.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

confused0000 said:


> How exactly do I turn this into just a booty call. Do I never called her and wait for her to contact me? Or do I wait a week or two just text her up and say hey want to meet up


I don't know how old you are. You sound like early 20's to me. Regardless, you just aren't hearing what is being said here. 

So, at the risk of sounding boringly redundant: 

*STOP.

PLAYING.

GAMES.
*

Comprende?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

She wants to play. No mystery here. She wants fwb.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

confused0000 said:


> I am dating other women, and the ex does pay quite a bit actually. But my emotions are wrapped up in the ex. It’s so ****ing frustrating why she can’t commit


You've got this wrong. The problem has nothing to do with her being unwilling to commit. Good grief. Cut her loose. Stop responding to her texts. If you have kids with her just ignore any text not child related. If you don't have kids with her, send her one last text: 
Please do not contact me again in any way shape or form.

Then block her. Move if you have to, but get as far away from her as possible. Get into therapy to learn how to get her out of your system and to move forward in your life.


----------



## confused0000 (Mar 29, 2018)

Prodigal said:


> I don't know how old you are. You sound like early 20's to me. Regardless, you just aren't hearing what is being said here.
> 
> So, at the risk of sounding boringly redundant:
> 
> ...


I don’t want to play games at all. But I think that’s how she operates. To this day I still don’t know if she just loves all the attention from other men, or has sex with them, or both. She keeps men on her line all the time. Responds when she wants to, does what she wants. She does this to everyone, friends family guys, I think this is how it’s just going to be with her.

I can’t figure out if it’s me just being impatient or if she’s playing a game or if this is really just how she is. For instance we were just in the middle of a texting conversation when she asked me if I was free on Friday I said not sure yet still up in the air she says nothing yet. So I said we could make it a weekend out of it if you want to come over Friday. That was an hour ago now nothing


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

She doesn't have a commitment problem. 

She has a character problem.

She is a bad apple. She is damaged goods and just simply not a good person. 

You are a chump that is being toyed with and manipulated. 

Hopefully some day you wake up, grow a spine, get pi$$ed off and move on with your own life and leave her to her crabs and chlamydia.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

confused0000 said:


> I don’t want to play games at all. But I think that’s how she operates.
> 
> To this day I still don’t know if she just loves all the attention from other men, or has sex with them, or both.
> 
> ...


She plays games. You want to keep having sex with her. Thus, you WILL play games if you want to continue contact.

And you find a lying, cheating, possibly alcoholic skank worth chasing after because ????????


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

confused0000 said:


> But my emotions are wrapped up in the ex. It’s so ****ing frustrating why she can’t commit


Then the problem is with you, not her. You need to step away from this and figure out what is going on with YOU that keeps you going back for more.

Uh, no, it's not frustrating that a trashy woman who strings men along can't commit. That is what she is.


----------



## SGr (Mar 19, 2015)

Three words.

RUN FORREST!

RUN!!!!!

Sent from my 6045O using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

oldshirt said:


> She doesn't have a commitment problem.
> 
> She has a character problem.
> 
> ...


*You can bet your sweet a$$ that if he ever runs across and ends up having sex with my RSXW, that she'd probably give him something that would make all those "crabs and chlamydia" of hers look like a virtual Sunday School picnic!*


----------



## Ltdan459 (May 10, 2018)

Let me tell you about my situation that's similar. Some of you already know and have read my post in the past.

I had this girl who I was with for 8 years and had 3 kids with. We were each others first everything high school sweet hearts. 

About 2 and a half years ago she cheated on me I knew and cought her but never admitted it. One week later she ends it with me and leaves for the guy I cought her with. She then admitted she had sex with him after the week she left yea that was a lie I knew she had sex with him before anyway I did what few do and forgave her I wanted to work things out I loved her to much she lead me on but ended up staying with that guy. Their relationship I knew would never last. In the past 2 years they broke up twice I know she always came to me with her problems hell even the guy for some fking reason came to me too. Anyway this guy always cheated on her with mutible women and eventually left her for his ex wife who he was cheating on her with. 

Well what happen. I shot my self in the foot. It took me 5 months of geting over her and the depression I had. Yea that short on an 8 year relationship. Anyway she came to me and we ended up being FWB or we called it parents with benifets. Anyway I was ok with it because I just wanted sex and she did too. I could car less I had time to get over her and the break up unlike her. That's when it came the feelings. 

It started when she would call a lot doing thing together more, then she started having me over to stay at her place when her Sister was out of town for fam few weeks here a few weeks there. I felt like I was getting my family back together having dinner as a family movie night and sex more. Heck even more dates and romantic stuff kissing cuddleling stuff you don't do when you are FWB. 

But there were times she did not want to deal with me so I did no contact and kept taking her back that happen 3 times in the 10 months we became FWB. Now this 4th time she ended it again after the first week of this month. She was being a mean person aka a ***** so I took my car back and stopped doing thing for her. 

2nd week of May she ended up talking to some guy at her work the Job lol I got her with our company anyway I find out that that guy and her were seeing eachother he even left a voice message saying he loves her. I'm like wow you barely know my ex for 2 weeks and you are already saying you Love her commenting on all her Instagram photos saying how good she looks even old one I'm like ok weird red flags she did the same. Just as I predicted her last relationship would fall and that that guy was just using her for ***** I see this guy is the same. He would use her and I know he is a boddy builder likes to go to the Jim a lot she is a single fat now mom of 3 who has her kids 50% of the time he won't last long he got other girls on his IG and FB just like the last guy I can already tell he is a **** like the last guy just by talking to him.

It's not if it's when that relationship ends I'm not going to be her push over fall back. Nope **** that and and reading other people's comments give me motivation. 

You want to know how I got over her the first time. I took time to griveand spent a lot and I mean a lot of time with our children even seeing her put our children last and that guy before and seeing her do it again seeing how my little daughter and son never wanting to go to her place always hugging me, how they say momy dosnt hug up or how mommy pushes us away. Even having them for mothers day again for the 2nd year because there mom didn't want to deal with them or when we were FWB she said I could never enjoy my day with you because of the kids I said I enjoy my day with you even with the kids anyway that there shows me what kind of women she is. Her true colors. I rather be a single dad then to put up bull s hit games with this women again.

So you have a little bit of my story you and I can get though this together it's hard yea I know I'm only 27 and never that that the one girl I fell in love with would be this way. Do I miss her every day it gets less and less. Do I love her it just started this month geting less and less. Only part that sucks is when I don't have the kids it gets lonely that I need to figer out what to do. I'm starting to get in shape do some work outs and get back to the Jim. 

Like I said it's not easy but after talking with some people I know who been in this situation before learning from people hear. It dose.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

The booty call thing won't work. Period.

He is WAYYYYY too emotionally attatched.


----------



## Ltdan459 (May 10, 2018)

Don't do it like I said in my story it was just sex we both agreed on that then she started pulling me closer when I wouldn't budge but then I did that when she played me on my emotions using me making me fall for her again making me think things would get better head games. What she do look at her now ends it with me because I got attached and then fks the this guy after knowing him for only 2 weeks and now look he is in love lol he won't put up with her she is in love then he will leave just like the last guy our exes should date eachother they are both ***ed up. Please look at me do not do the same mistake. 

You can do no contact it's not to get her back it for us to get over luckily I am able to do A tube stric no contact all droop offs of our kids are at my parents place no need for me to see her. Do what I did it similar put all pitchers or her and you away don't jerk off to her don't think of her don't follow her on social media block her ads. Me I did everything but block the number I mean we have kids so yea in case of emerganceys she can call my dad but in case my number. 

Again don't do it you are not ready with your emotions to even booty call I thought I was but nope and it's been 2 years since we separated. Take it from me you will just get hurt .


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

confused0000 said:


> She said, I do love you, I'm going to make a decision here really soon about what I'm going to do, and what I want to do.


 @confused0000 I am assuming you have been raised by women without any male figures in your life, or if you did have a male in the house, he was a completely cuckholded Woody Allen-looking shoe salesman named Irving and you have simply never developed a sense of personal determination. 

So climb up on Uncle Oldshirt's knee for a moment and lets have a little talk about how a self aware, adult man determines a relationship with a woman. 

When a man finds a woman he believes to be special above all the rest and he wants to build a life and home with her, he states his feelings for her and his intentions up front and he shares his vision of what he wants his life to be with her and he asks her if she will agree to his vision and will pursue that life with him. 

The decision she has at that is simply yes or no. 

If she says no, then that is her prerogative and choice and he moves on. 

If she agrees to it and they both hold up their end of the bargain, they live happily ever after. 

If she agrees to it but then cheats or does a bait and switch and does not live of to her end of deal, then he walks and finds someone else who will. 

An adult, self-determining man does not sit around on the shelf waiting for some skank to determine where in the batting order he will be amongst a throng of other men.


----------



## SGr (Mar 19, 2015)

oldshirt said:


> @confused0000 I am assuming you have been raised by women without any male figures in your life, or if you did have a male in the house, he was a completely cuckholded Woody Allen-looking shoe salesman named Irving and you have simply never developed a sense of personal determination.
> 
> So climb up on Uncle Oldshirt's knee for a moment and lets have a little talk about how a self aware, adult man determines a relationship with a woman.
> 
> ...


^^^^^Um. Yeah. What he said!

Sent from my 6045O using Tapatalk


----------



## MThomas (May 8, 2018)

confused0000 said:


> How exactly do I turn this into just a booty call. Do I never called her and wait for her to contact me? Or do I wait a week or two just text her up and say hey want to meet up


I have teen children and a 20something step-daughter. Even if you play the game to win, you are playing the game. In effect, you are winning a, losing game. Walk away. You obviously can not separate booty calls from FWB. I you can't, welcome to the washing machine spin cycle. Get out yesterday.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

confused0000 said:


> So my ex and I broke up 3 months ago. Multiple breakups on and off for 2 1/2 years. This was the longest break up.
> 
> I tried reaching out a few times over those few months and was ignored. I finally stopped about a month ago and she sends me the "I miss you" text.
> 
> ...


What grade are you two in?


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

confused0000 said:


> How exactly do I turn this into just a booty call. Do I never called her and wait for her to contact me? Or do I wait a week or two just text her up and say hey want to meet up


Ask her if she wants to come over and hang out with a bottle of champagne. Problem is you are too invested so you'd probably end up after shes ready to leave, groveling for her to stay the night and cuddle you to sleep while you talk about all your emotions. You have the oneitus. Cut it loose, she is too much in your head.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> What grade are you two in?


:smthumbup::corkysm60::yay:

Ok, that's priceless. I have to remember this one.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

You are her backup... 2nd in line, maybe even 3rd

Accept this and continue to have sex with her when she reaches out IF you want but do not expect anything more.
Infact, you need to focus on the idea that a relationship with her is not possible regardless of how much she may try in the future

Option 1) F*ck her when she reaches out to you. You do not reach out to her to discuss love or missing her. 
Option 2) Drop her like its hot and stop responding to her

Either Option - for your own self respect - you will not be in a relationship with her again


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

And she only agreed to your weekend trip because Dude A and Dude B didnt invite her somewhere. Instead of sitting home alone bored she will go out with you and have some fun.... but she is most likely dreading your upcoming line of questioning

Stop asking her questions about the relationship, she already made it clear what she wants. 

Listen to this and tattoo it on your body if you need to:
Judge Women (or anyone) by their actions, not their words.

Nothing will drive her farther away then asking about your relationship status to someone who clearly is blowing in the wind like a loose flower pedal.


----------



## MThomas (May 8, 2018)

The reason why she wants FWB is to keep stringing you along while she has the freedom to test drive other guys. She knows you will not test drive other women. But if you did she will be fully prepared to put you in your place. This place is for you, to date no one else but her and pine for her daily while she throws you crumbs and dates whoever she wants. Who would put up with that?

You sound quite a bit younger than me. When I was of dating age very few females did this. The ones who did, did it because the guy allowed it to happen. If she knows she can do these things and you will take her back, she will do it. If she thought you would kick her to the curb, she would think twice about her actions. You hold the cards and do not even know it.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

confused0000 said:


> So my ex and I broke up 3 months ago. Multiple breakups on and off for 2 1/2 years. This was the longest break up.
> 
> I tried reaching out a few times over those few months and was ignored. I finally stopped about a month ago and she sends me the "I miss you" text.
> 
> ...



There is no "next move".

Based on your description, the only possible relationship you can have with this woman is that you serve as each others' booty call when you're in between more promising relationships. If she's good with that, and you are too, then you're good to go. If she's not OK with it, then I advocate not seeing her ever again.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

I;m sorry OP, but it sounds like she's stringing you along. You're better than Option B!


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

confused0000 said:


> I just hate feeling this anxiety of not knowing what to do next. Am I over analyzing things, and should I just let things fall into place and let her contact me. Or should I reach out to her and invite her to do something this weekend. I just don’t know what to do I don’t want to screw this up


Listen, I know you are really young, probably...

This is so easy. If you want to be with her, and of course you can both work on your problems and solve them like adults and have a healthy relationship, then this is what you say... and mean it. 

"Look, if you want to be with me, then be with me, if you don't, then don't call or text again. You have 24 hours to make your decision." 

Then, do what you said. 

The deal is with this situation, is she is playing games and so are you. She is waiting to see how long you will stand on the sidelines waiting for her. And please don't be stupid enough to believe that she is not sleeping with someone else. She is, OK. 

If you don't want her, tell her to F Off and move on. 

Don't let yourself be toyed with under any circumstances. It is a weak move, and woman hate weak men...


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

confused0000 said:


> I am dating other women, and the ex does pay quite a bit actually. But my emotions are wrapped up in the ex. It’s so ****ing frustrating why she can’t commit


From a quick look at your other thread, why would you WANT her to commit? I can see you have strong feelings for her, but she has a TON of red flags -- you really need to look into yourself to see why you want this relationship so desperately -- it will only bring you a TON more pain if you keep this up. Protect yourself, look into the 180 and move on. Use it as a learning experience so that you DON'T wind up with this type of relationship in the future.

She may be great at sex, so are a ton of other women who don't have these issues.


----------



## MThomas (May 8, 2018)

You are allowing this to be done to you. The only reason these things are occurring. Tell her you are done and go black hole dark on her. Yeah she will come sniffing. They always do. There is no future with her because she has lost every ounce of respect for you. You are a piece of gum on her shoe.

Females that have a crazy streak are always great in the sack. They have to be or they would be alone. Name one thing she can give you that another female could not. Just one.


----------

